# Dawn of War



## tommers (Jun 30, 2012)

All Dawn of War games are 75% off on Steam.  So you can get the whole DoWII series for £7.50.

All DLC for £5.

The first ones are about the same too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

Got this last time the sales happened 

Regrettably haven't played it since, as Company of Heroes did something similar the next week & seemed all-round more enjoyable.


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 1, 2012)

If people would stop buying steam games maybe they'd go bankrupt.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2012)

THQ have.

Why do you want Steam to go bankrupt?


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 1, 2012)

tommers said:


> THQ have.
> 
> Why do you want Steam to go bankrupt?


 
Because steam is shit.  If I buy a game I shouldn't have to log onto the internet to play it.


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2012)

You don't.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 2, 2012)

Steam is brills.

Dawn of War  is better than DOW II


----------



## Chz (Jul 2, 2012)

> Regrettably haven't played it since, as Company of Heroes did something similar the next week & seemed all-round more enjoyable.



This is true.


> Dawn of War is better than DOW II



Also this.

Company of Heroes has shocking longevity if you have someone to play it with. It's a pity that Relic didn't manage to recreate that gameplay with DOW2. And then there's the enormous Eastern Front mod for CoH which essentially gives you a new game.


----------



## golightly (Jul 2, 2012)

Chz said:


> Company of Heroes has shocking longevity if you have someone to play it with. It's a pity that Relic didn't manage to recreate that gameplay with DOW2. And then there's the enormous Eastern Front mod for CoH which essentially gives you a new game.


 
Hmmm... I've had Company of Heroes for ages.  Bought it when it was going cheap on Steam.  I only played it for a short while before getting distracted.  I have to give it another go.


----------



## tommers (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, it's making me want to get it too...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't have CoH installed but I played it since it was a demo - I'm a mother flipping expert at it.

My personal favourite is war of attrition with defensive germans, constantly re enforcing from bunkers and blasting stuff with 88s from the other side of the map


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still playing CoH online... the best RTS for my money. From the use of cover to the swearing soldiers... 'get the bladdy wanker' etc

defensive Germans can be countered with snipers and artillery though.

my personal favourite is getting snipers or flame tanks up close to the Panzer Elite's base defences and wiping out their gunners and occupying 'em with my own troops.. only managed it a couple of times against human players, but....

There's supposedly going to be CoH 2, set on the Russian front, with improved cover, line of sight, etc. Due out next year. 

Am quite liking DOW II though...


----------



## Cid (Jul 4, 2012)

Batshit trailer:



Still, nice to see a turn away from the blatant US militarism of just about every war game for the last few years.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 6, 2012)

Been giving DOW II Retribution a go - it needs to be played on the hardest setting.

I'd like Company of Heroes merged with DOW. That could be my perfect game.


----------

